# President Obama releases his birth certificate...



## LouDAgreat (Apr 27, 2011)

> *President Obama to birthers: Here's my long-form birth certificate, I'm a citizen
> *
> 
> 
> ...







Hopefully this issue will be put to rest and we can move on to bigger issues.


----------



## Koi (Apr 27, 2011)

The best part?


Ohhhh buuuuuuurn.

(This, of course, is going to change nothing and birthers are just going to claim it's fabricated/altered/a fake, etc. anyway.)


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea, there's still going to be denial within the Tea Party and the right. How unfortunate.


----------



## Red (Apr 27, 2011)

"Here it is, now shut the fuck up and get serious" - Obama.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

Its a Certificate of Live Birth issued by Hospitals it is not a Birth Certificate proving he is a US Citizen you can have a CLB I could have a CLB but that does not qualify it as a Birth Certificate its like saying a State ID holds the same value as a Drivers License they are 2 completely different forms of Identification and can not be stated as being the same thing you see what I'm saying...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

ANOTHER THING if you look at the bottom of Obama's Certificate of Live Birth its stated as being documented on 4/25/2011 not when it should be when he was born so as far as I'm concerned he is an illegal citizen in  this country that has illegally taken The Office of the President of the United States of America and both he and his grandmother should be expelled from our Country right now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ANOTHER THING if you look at the bottom of Obama's Certificate of Live Birth its stated as being documented on 4/25/2011 not when it should be when he was born so as far as I'm concerned he is an illegal citizen in  this country that has illegally taken The Office of the President of the United States of America and both he and his grandmother should be expelled from our Country right now.



you trollin. 

the State Registrar certified that it was a true copy on that date.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ANOTHER THING if you look at the bottom of Obama's Certificate of Live Birth its stated as being documented on 4/25/2011 not when it should be when he was born so as far as I'm concerned he is an illegal citizen in  this country that has illegally taken The Office of the President of the United States of America and both he and his grandmother should be expelled from our Country right now.



That's what you get when you teach kids that each one is a unique snowflake and entitled to his very personal own opinion, no matter how wrong it may be.


----------



## Bart (Apr 27, 2011)

This could not have happened in the United Kingdom ... :3

Seriously, as Obama said, it's rather silly :WOW


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its a Certificate of Live Birth issued by Hospitals it is not a Birth Certificate proving he is a US Citizen you can have a CLB I could have a CLB but that does not qualify it as a Birth Certificate its like saying a State ID holds the same value as a Drivers License they are 2 completely different forms of Identification and can not be stated as being the same thing you see what I'm saying...



Are you sarcastic? 


> ANOTHER THING if you look at the bottom of Obama's Certificate of Live Birth its stated as being documented on 4/25/2011 not when it should be when he was born so as far as I'm concerned he is an illegal citizen in this country that has illegally taken The Office of the President of the United States of America and both he and his grandmother should be expelled from our Country right now.



I guess this post settles that you are indeed not serious.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 27, 2011)

ANOTHER THING, at the bottom of the certificate, it reads: 

Date Accepted By Local Reg. Aug-8 -*1961*

BOOM.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 27, 2011)

Obama trolls birthers.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM2GJn6hpJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 27, 2011)

How do we know it wasn't photoshopped? Unless an expert comes out and says that it is valid, I can't accept it. We all know how easy is to doctor documents and change them. And the expert should not be one of _THEM_, as we know that people can be bought, but someone _trustworthy_.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, here is my troll attempt. What other troll "criticisms" can you think off?


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 27, 2011)

"Honolulu, Hawaii"?

Sounds a bit _Muslim_ to me.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 27, 2011)

Fuck that shit. I'll believe it when they show a video of his actual birth, while a doctor is waving a US flag, while his dad is denouncing Islam. Show me that on video and then I'll believe it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

Another thing Look at the ink its to fresh.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 27, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Fuck that shit. I'll believe it when they show a video of his actual birth, while a doctor is waving a US flag, while his dad is denouncing Islam. Show me that on video and then I'll believe it.



Your standards disappoint me. Even if the doctor is a patriot, it doesn't mean Obama is being born in the US. I require a video that shows Obama being born while American landmarks are seen in the vicinity. Also 50 experts I choose should check whether the video is authentic or not.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm guessing the first talking-point will be either "we can't clearly read the dr.'s name, until he comes forward to confirm it we should be suspicious" or some variation of "the address listed dosen't even exist anymore (/is an office building now/a vacant lot/owned by someone not related to the president)."

Need to remember to record Saturday Night Live this week though, things should be simmering nicely by then, hopefully they'll have some good fun with it.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Another thing Look at the ink its to fresh.



I'm guessing because it's a copy. Probably from the original or microfilm.

That explains the date, probably when it was printed/copied.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Hopefully this issue will be put to rest and we can move on to bigger issues.



i hope it doesn't put the issue to rest.  things like this need to be brought up every once in a while and dug into the sides of the birthers like so, "remember that time your dumb ass thought obama wasn't american despite his valid birth certificate? dumb ass"


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ANOTHER THING if you look at the bottom of Obama's Certificate of Live Birth its stated as being documented on 4/25/2011 not when it should be when he was born so as far as I'm concerned he is an illegal citizen in  this country that has illegally taken The Office of the President of the United States of America and both he and his grandmother should be expelled from our Country right now.



Shut the fuck up, please.  You give free speech a bad name.

But I'm sure you're just trolling...like an idiot.  It's not really witty so please just stop.



> "I hope it's the right deal. We have to look at it, a lot of people will look at it, experts will look at it," Trump said Wednesday morning. "I am really proud I was able to bring this to a point."



You should be proud you helped propagate further ignorance.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 27, 2011)

Trump taking credit for the release of the document. 

"I'm proud I accomplished this today"


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know much about this Donald Trump character but he is pretty pathetic/ worthy of being a laughing stock.


> Donald Trump touched down in New Hampshire today in a helicopter bearing his name, immediately taking credit for forcing President Obama to release his birth certificate.
> 
> "I am really honored, frankly, to have played such a big role in hopefully, hopefully, getting rid of this issue," Trump told reporters, his helicopter sitting behind him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

> But Trump was quickly on to another conspiracy theory, wondering how the president got into Harvard Law School and Columbia as a transfer student and calling on the White House to release his records from school.



The GOP has found its new troll.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Apr 27, 2011)

Trump either was purposefully catering to racists or is racist himself (racist birther conspiracy + racist assumption that Obama was a bad student unworthy of ivy league schools; both of which are already fully debunked for some time by all available evidence and nonpartisan experts) - oh wait, he's friends with "the blacks" lol

Edit: no wait, my republican gf has her own conspiracy theory - Trump is either a liberal troll impersonating a racist conservative troll out to make conservatives look bad or liberals found a racist conservative nutjob and got in his ear to make himself out as the representative of conservatives rofl


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like to see a copy of his social security card.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 27, 2011)

Since when has actual evidence ever meant anything to conspiracy theorists?  They'll just call it fake and keep ranting.


----------



## stream (Apr 27, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I don't know much about this Donald Trump character but he is pretty pathetic/ worthy of being a laughing stock.



Republicans agree. There are articles on the web wondering whether he is an Obama supporter trying to make the Republicans look bad. Well, not seriously wondering that, but saying that he would not be acting otherwise if he was.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Birthers give America a bad name. This debacle has been a complete joke.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 27, 2011)

Honolulu wasn't a US state back in 1961.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2011)

stream said:


> Republicans agree. There are articles on the web wondering whether he is an Obama supporter trying to make the Republicans look bad. Well, not seriously wondering that, but saying that he would not be acting otherwise if he was.



i would believe it, cept he is #1 in GOP polls, so i'm gonna encourage him.  Bravo Trump, you are truly a god amongst men.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would like to see a copy of his social security card.



You could do better than that. I wasn't born in the US and I hold a SS card. Plus you can't credit fraud the POTUS,


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 27, 2011)

In Russia these "birthers" would have been silenced long ago, for the good of the nation.


----------



## Zorp (Apr 27, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Trump taking credit for the release of the document.
> 
> "I'm proud I accomplished this today"


----------



## Goom (Apr 27, 2011)

Trump keeps digging himself deeper and deeper.  The man should just sink back into the shadows of his pathetic show.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor shop is poor.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2011)

This is hilarious I can't to vote for trump and troll the world, let's go out with a bang!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 27, 2011)

Doesn't matter.  They could have video of him popping out of his mom with Hawaii clearly in the background and the birthers would just find something else to latch on to.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Apr 27, 2011)

*I DEMAND HAWAII PRODUCE THE DOCUMENTS THAT PROVE IT IS A STATE!!!!

I ALSO DEMAND PROOF THAT THE EARTH IS A GLOBE AND NOT A FLAT DISK

AND YOU BETTER NOT FORGET MY DEMAND FOR PROOF THAT TRUMP'S HAIR IS REAL AMERICAN HAIR*


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Doesn't matter.  They could have video of him popping out of his mom with Hawaii clearly in the background ...


Anti-American Muslamic green-screen technology.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank GOD! About damn time, I've been getting immensely tired of hearing about the birther issue.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 27, 2011)

Still don't get why he couldn't have done that before.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 27, 2011)

> Doesn't matter.  They could have video of him popping out of his mom with Hawaii clearly in the background ...


I dunno......those palm trees in the background look strangely Caribbean to me.


----------



## olehoncho (Apr 27, 2011)

All the good conspiracy theorists moved on from this issue a while ago.  However the fact this came out on the same day as Bernanke's press conference makes them most suspicious.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 27, 2011)

amazingfunksta said:


> Thank GOD! About damn time, I've been getting immensely tired of hearing about the birther issue.



There's still going to be some morons who deny it, I highly doubt the US would let someone not born on American soil get to run for president and be in office for over two years.


----------



## Lindsay (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't get this issue at all nor why he didn't just release it a couple of years ago. Hopefully this dies down on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 27, 2011)

Lindsay said:


> I don't get this issue at all nor why he didn't just release it a couple of years ago. Hopefully this dies down on both sides of the aisle.



The short form certificate he provided is legally equivalent to the long form.  I think he was trying to ignore this rather than legitimize it but unfortunately the media in this country made a bigger deal out of it than it warranted.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 27, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Still don't get why he couldn't have done that before.





			
				Lindsay said:
			
		

> I don't get this issue at all nor why he didn't just release it a couple of years ago.


The short-form certificate - which is enough to prove his citizenship on its own - has been  since .

I expect the reason why he didn't release the long-form version earlier is that he needn't have, and even now it's an empty gesture. Anyone unconvinced by the short-form one is going to remain unconvinced by the long-form one.


----------



## stream (Apr 27, 2011)

If I was him, I would have waited longer. Every day people like the Donald kept talking about it was an embarrassment for the GOP...


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 27, 2011)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> "Honolulu, Hawaii"?
> 
> Sounds a bit _Muslim_ to me.



I agree with this guy. This 'Honolulu' is a Muslim breeding ground is it not? Unless they produce footage of his live birth, as well as videos documenting the first five years of his life I won't accept this. Also, if at any point in those videos he comes within 50 yards of a Mosque I will be forced to conclude that he's a communist Muslim.

But in all seriousness I would have let Donald keep running with this to prove how dumb most Republican voters are nowadays, then when it seemed like Donald might seriously be my competition in the election I would have released it and been like STFU!!! Obama did the HEISMAN on that ho.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 27, 2011)

In before "they were forged."


----------



## Judecious (Apr 27, 2011)

About time, but I bet some morons still won't believe it.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 27, 2011)

On second thought. . .not in before "they were forged"


----------



## Superstars (Apr 27, 2011)

Why did this matter again?


----------



## iander (Apr 27, 2011)

Of course


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 27, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Why did this matter again?



It didn't, but unfortunately the media in this country made a much bigger deal out of it than they should have.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 27, 2011)

iander said:


> Of course




I just visited FoxNews to check on this and unless they edited it, that is not what they were saying. Of course if they had edited it, you have a point and it was embarrassing title. 

Their titles are: White House Releases Obama's Long-Form Birth Certificate and White Houses acts to end controversy by releasing Obama's long-form birth Certificate. 



> White House Releases Obama's Long-Form Birth Certificate
> Obama's presidential campaign, in response to questions raised in 2008, at the time posted a short-form version of the document on the Internet. But conspiracy theories continued to fester. They gained legs in recent weeks as Donald Trump, who is toying with the possibility of running as a presidential candidate in 2012, repeatedly and publicly questioned Obama's origin.
> 
> White House Communications Director Dan Pfeiffer noted that what started as Internet chatter had moved into the national political debate and ended up being discussed regularly on mainstream news outlets.
> ...



Their article does save Trump some embarrassment by not  mentioning Trump's comments on how Obama should reveal other documents as well.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

A tragedy it came to this.


----------



## iander (Apr 27, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I just visited FoxNews to check on this and unless they edited it, that is not what they were saying. Of course if they had edited it, you have a point and it was embarrassing title.
> 
> Their titles are: White House Releases Obama's Long-Form Birth Certificate and White Houses acts to end controversy by releasing Obama's long-form birth Certificate.



The pic was taken in the morning, it has the edit date on it.  They obviously changed their headlines.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It didn't, but unfortunately the media in this country made a much bigger deal out of it than they should have.



Thanks. 

That means business as usual for the world. Making big deals out of irrelevant issues.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 27, 2011)

From browsing their main site they have some very shitty articles/reporting on the issue and I probably posted the most respectable one.  This one for example is pure spin/shit:


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTlGB4HFGr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

> "We do not have time for this silliness," Obama said in an easy-going appearance that turned serious when he addressed what he called a distraction from the real issues.



I don't get Obamatard...but the man is 100% on fucking point.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2011)

Had America arrested that terrorist Sympothizer Obama from the start and thrown him and his family in Gitmo America would be liberated from Shiara Law. Thats right folks you are all 1 Obama Term away from becoming Terrorists one and all.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Had America arrested that terrorist Sympothizer Obama from the start and thrown him and his family in Gitmo America would be liberated from Shiara Law. Thats right folks you are all 1 Obama Term away from becoming Terrorists one and all.


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 27, 2011)

Crude jew forgery.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Crude jew forgery.



Jews/Israelis don't like Obama, remember?


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 27, 2011)

Jews did WTC. Obama used that as a bargaining chip to force them into doing his bidding.


Plus, you can't rule out the possibility that this is all part of an intricate jew plot. You know how their kind is.


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Apr 27, 2011)

All I can say is...

OWNED!!!

Seriously, all this time people have been bitching about where he was born, they could have been showing they actually give a damn about real issues instead of making a fuss over the stupid stuff.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 27, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Jews did WTC. Obama used that as a bargaining chip to force them into doing his bidding.



Quoting this for megaharrison


----------



## Momoka (Apr 27, 2011)

And now we shall wait for the birth of many more conspirators


----------



## iander (Apr 27, 2011)

Obama has yet to prove that he is not an alien.  He may just be a US born alien who is on a mission to call for his alien hordes to convert us to Islam and then kill us.  The Israelis know this which is why they are keeping their nuclear stockpile a secret so that the aliens won't know what hit them.


----------



## Juno (Apr 27, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTlGB4HFGr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sadated_peon (Apr 27, 2011)

If we ever loose the sun, we can just orbit around trump's ego.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 27, 2011)

Trump won't accept it as a valid document unless it's engraved in gold plates.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2011)

He should have released the Hounds.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 27, 2011)

Mael, stop responding to every troll post. We are trying to have fun with Odrama.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 27, 2011)

Obungo needs to get out of our country already.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 27, 2011)

You know who else use to show their birth certificate papers?











































Freed slaves.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 27, 2011)

It's incredibly lame that it had to come to this. That Obama had to actually show documentation to the equivalent of a large group of trolls. Obama should have countered Trump's demands of proof by asking him to show proof that that thing on Trump's head is real.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2011)

Birthers...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2011)

Now I'll get his Social and fuck up his credit!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2011)

Even Glenn Beck thinks this is stupid:



> President Obama held a brief press conference this morning to address  the ongoing (and completely ridiculous) birther issue. The White House  released his   and Obama followed that up by stating what most Americans already knew -  that he was born in Hawaii. Obama said the nation has bigger, more  important issues to talk about, saying he was 'puzzled and amused' that  'sideshows and carnival barkers' keep getting dragged on and on and on.  He said America doesn't have time for this 'silliness' and it's time to  move on. But will the hardcore birther crowd be satisfied? In a word:  NO. Glenn, Stu and Pat reveal how the birther claims will be taken to  the next level . PLUS: The birth certificate the President doesn't want Americans to see:


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 27, 2011)

It don't count unless you're born in the REAL AMURIKA, not some some chink islands or librul hell hole like New England, which aint Amurikan at all.


----------



## Izanami the god (Apr 27, 2011)

This what i thing about racists


----------



## Eki (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 27, 2011)

I never questioned his citizenship in the first place.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 27, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Still don't get why he couldn't have done that before.



I insist I haven't shat myself, and most people take me at my word. I don't have to pull down my pants to prove it.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 27, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> I insist I haven't shat myself, and most people take me at my word. I don't have to pull down my pants to prove it.


Obama pulled down his pants years ago regardless, and people just demanded a stool sample.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Apr 27, 2011)

Americans are fucking stupid as hell for doing this. If he wasn't American then his ass wouldn't have even been elected. Either people are just being ass holes or they don't know that Hawaii is one of the 50 states. Freaking idiots


----------



## Petenshi (Apr 27, 2011)

Honestly, even if he was illegal, what are you going to do? Instantly impeach him? Yes, that would do wonders for our country. 

Where is Donald Trumps Birth Certificate? Lets see it, lest this become a racial debate.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2011)

Minus 100 respect point America.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 27, 2011)

We can finally get back to business.


----------



## stream (Apr 27, 2011)

Oooh, the Onion had something to say about it...


----------



## Darth inVaders (Apr 27, 2011)

I heard Trump sucked Orly Taitz's balls
*I DEMAND DOCUMENTED PROOF TRUMP DID NOT DO THIS
*
inb4 Orly Taitz is a woman
*I DEMAND DOCUMENTED PROOF ORLY TAITZ IS NOT A MAN
*
*I ALSO DEMAND DOCUMENTED PROOF TRUMP IS NOT A RATATOUILLE STYLE PUPPET
*

Uploaded with


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2011)

Petenshi said:


> Honestly, even if he was illegal, what are you going to do? Instantly impeach him? Yes, that would do wonders for our country.
> 
> Where is Donald Trumps Birth Certificate? Lets see it, lest this become a racial debate.



nobody gives a shit about donald's birth certificate, i was willing to accept that the official govt vetting process would ensure he's american prior to running for any office.  why the same can't be said for obama is fairly obvious, and trying to avoid the racial debate is ur attempt to rescue ur illusions.


----------



## Petenshi (Apr 27, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> nobody gives a shit about donald's birth certificate, i was willing to accept that the official govt vetting process would ensure he's american prior to running for any office.  why the same can't be said for obama is fairly obvious, and trying to avoid the racial debate is ur attempt to rescue ur illusions.



I think you are misconstruing my point. It is of course a racial debate, which is exactly why people would make such an argument for Donald not showing his Birth Certificate and not Obama.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2011)

i'm gonna vote for donald trump, so he can hurry this country along on it's path to the landfill, then i'll become a feudal lord and bone chicks as i wish


----------



## Evil (Apr 27, 2011)

This isn't going to end anything, because it should have stopped with his COLB. Despite the fact that it was stated many times that his COLB is a legal document. Nor did the fact that his birth was announced in the paper in Hawaii in 1961, nor did they shut up when they were told explicitly that while people born out of Hawaii can get COLB, it states on the COLB the country in which they were born and it wasn't implemented until 20 years after Obama was born. 

They will twist this.

Chances are they will go "Well this is a facsimile, it's not the original document, so it could have *eeeeeasily* been faked."


----------



## Petenshi (Apr 27, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i'm gonna vote for donald trump, so he can hurry this country along on it's path to the landfill, then i'll become a feudal lord and bone chicks as i wish



All the hot chicks will move to europe bro.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 27, 2011)

Chaotic Gangsta said:


> *people are just being ass holes*


 Yup. 

/10char


----------



## dbzfreak2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Koi said:


> (This, of course, is going to change nothing and birthers are just going to claim it's fabricated/altered/a fake, etc. anyway.)



As a matter of facter your right!! They do think its fake. Now at this point its like...really birthers, he gave you what you wanted and you refuse to believe it...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2011)

Petenshi said:


> All the hot chicks will move to europe bro.



sex trade to europe bra, time to jump on the evil train


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

An empty gesture. People who want to think what they want will continue to think what they will, and the GOP will continue to push it because the base is interested in that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> *An empty gesture.* People who want to think what they want will continue to think what they will, and the GOP will continue to push it because the base is interested in that.



I'm not sure how exactly the gesture is empty.  He gave them _exactly_ what they asked for to placate them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2011)

hellonoam, where are you?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2011)

He should have done this earlier. 

Even if people make excuses for this one he gave them what they wanted so it's all good for him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm not sure how exactly the gesture is empty.  He gave them _exactly_ what they asked for to placate them.



I mean that it is a meaningless gesture, in that he's legitimizing these idiots, when it should never be an issue to entertain in the first place. 

They'll eventually move onto how he only got into Harvard because of the "evils of affirmative action" and therefore still illegitimate and he will have bowed to their level for nothing.

I don't agree with the phrase "he should have released it earlier" because this whole issue would never be an issue with a white candidate. Period


----------



## Evil (Apr 27, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> He should have done this earlier.
> 
> Even if people make excuses for this one he gave them what they wanted so it's all good for him.



I don't see why he bothered, it doesn't change anything. They didn't doubt he wasn't American because he only submitted a COLB, they doubted it because they didn't want a *Black* President whose name is *Barack Hussein Obama.*

There was never any good reason to doubt whether or not he was a natural born citizen. 

See?


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 27, 2011)

I, for one, want to see the Donald's birth certificate. I also want to see the license for that yorkshire terrier on his head


----------



## KFC (Apr 27, 2011)

Of course it's fake  Honolulu isn't a state, and even if it is, it didn't partake in the Revolutionary war. Therefore, it is not Amurica


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2011)

Evil said:


> I don't see why he bothered, it doesn't change anything.



He bothered for the reasons he said. It has been too big in the news and he wants focus back on more important issues. Hopefully he accomplishes that but only time will tell. 



> They didn't doubt he wasn't American because he only submitted a COLB, they doubted it because they didn't want a *Black* President whose name is *Barack Hussein Obama.*



Some may have these reasons but not all. I don't think race had much to do with it personally. That is just the typical card the left pulls......For pretty much anything involving someone who isn't white.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 27, 2011)

I find it disheartening that the question of President Obama's citizenship still occupies the minds of our citizens. More regrettable, still, is the government's devotion to dispelling the issue. Those who take refuge in the dubious claims that pervade the media - such as this one - aren't worth persuading.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 27, 2011)

I think the issue is less that he's black _in itself_ and more that he is a Democrat.  A Democrat in the White House, to boot.  His blackness - and by extension, the possibility that he may have been born elsewhere and thus be ineligible for office for some reason - is only a convenient straw at which people are grasping, simply because they don't want any Democrats in the White House at all.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 27, 2011)

Why none of the white presidents had to show their birth certificate to the public to prove they were natural born citizens?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> He bothered for the reasons he said. It has been too big in the news and he wants focus back on more important issues. Hopefully he accomplishes that but only time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Some may have these reasons but not all. I don't think race had much to do with it personally. That is just the typical card the left pulls......For pretty much anything involving someone who isn't white.



Racists will say the most adamantly that they are not racist....and project.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 27, 2011)

Birthers are morons.....Do they not find it tiring to still falsely believe that Obama is not born in the States?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Racists will say the most adamantly that they are not racist....and project.



I am not sure what your point is.

I am well aware that there are still racists but I don't believe this issue is race driven.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 27, 2011)

Evil said:


> I don't see why he bothered, it doesn't change anything. They didn't doubt he wasn't American because he only submitted a COLB, they doubted it because they didn't want a *Black* President whose name is *Barack Hussein Obama.*
> 
> There was never any good reason to doubt whether or not he was a natural born citizen.
> 
> See?


HE'S Half and half guys.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 27, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> HE'S Half and half guys.



He refers to himself as black...unlike Tiger Woods. Fucking sellout trash. And that's what he gets for going white. Should of beat a bitch up like Mike Tyson, or Chris brown. Or OJ


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 27, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> He refers to himself as black.



And it doesn't help matters that he married a dark-skinned, black woman either.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 27, 2011)

I wasn't done Nesha, dammit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2011)

Clearly racially motivated, at the very least culturally motivated. Trump may have been the one blatantly pushing the birther issue, but other GOP hopefuls themselves engaged in some sort of race-baiting, riding the waves so to speak, that the birther issue caused. Take Newt Gingrich and his comments that Obama inherited his father's socialist Kenyan philosophy, as well as a hatred for the British and the west in general. Then you have Huckabee and his rhetoric about how Obama never played the Little League or joined the Boy Scouts, along with the talk of his education in Indonesia. Bachmann and even Romney while not as bad, clearly had something to gain by not alienating birthers and tried to be ambiguous in their responses. It's clear what game they were/are playing here.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 27, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> I wasn't done Nesha, dammit.



Sorry hon, but you took too long.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> HE'S Half and half guys.



A lot of people still go by the "one-drop rule" you know. That and what's already been mentioned previously...


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 27, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Sorry hon, but you took too long.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeHUQAnzpF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 27, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeHUQAnzpF0[/YOUTUBE]



Proves you know nothing about me, HB. I can't go back to a place I never been.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I am not sure what your point is.
> 
> I am well aware that there are still racists but I don't believe this issue is race driven.



No, you said that every left outcry is a play to the "race card", that oh so blatant insult that people try and use when they don't want to acknowledge racism. Its like a black oriented "political correct" taunt and you know that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2011)

Just interrupting to say that if you are posting in this thread *you are part of the problem.*

It's over.  We really need to drop it.  And even if you agree that it should be over every continued acknowledgment of the "issue" is simply attracting more publicity to something that isn't worth it.

Let's direct our efforts towards more positive things as a country (whatever country you may be from).


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 27, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Proves you know nothing about me, HB. I can't go back to a place I never been.



Nesha, get out. Imma marry this white woman. I am dark-skinned and bald, so I hate YOU, and I hate Jesus! Because you are too virtuous and strong and might make me a better man


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 27, 2011)

I want proof that he was even born.

After all how do I know that he hasn't always existed huh?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> No, you said that every left outcry is a play to the "race card", that oh so blatant insult that people try and use when they don't want to acknowledge racism. Its like a black oriented "political correct" taunt and you know that.



They do overuse the race card and that is obvious to anyone and everyone.

Never once did I say or imply that racism doesn't exist. The problem is constantly trying to _create_ racism when it isn't always there. 

It is bad enough that there are still people out there who truly are racists, let alone trying to make up new racists.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 27, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> I want proof that he was even born.
> 
> After all how do I know that he hasn't always existed huh?


 Mebbe he's a personification of Xenu. :/


----------



## Ceria (Apr 27, 2011)

exactly, if it wasn't such a big deal why didn't he show it the first time any stink was made about it. He should have been proud to show he was an american. but all the time left unspoken just raises more doubt.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

He already showed his certificate Ceria.  Your whole point is de-legitimatized by the fact that he wasn't the one pushing the issue, the people who never accepted his short form were the ones who propagated this non controversy. And its sad.




Cyphon said:


> They do overuse the race card and that is obvious to anyone and everyone.
> 
> Never once did I say or imply that racism doesn't exist. The problem is constantly trying to _create_ racism when it isn't always there.
> 
> It is bad enough that there are still people out there who truly are racists, let alone trying to make up new racists.



Are you white? Let me just ask that..i just want to know it


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 27, 2011)

I always liked this one.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Are you white? Let me just ask that..i just want to know it



Yeah I am.

Does that really matter?


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 27, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah I am.
> 
> Does that really matter?


Yes.

You are ineligible to post in this thread unless you were born in it.


----------



## On and On (Apr 27, 2011)

Of course it does Cyphy


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2011)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Yes.
> 
> You are ineligible to post in this thread unless you were born in it.



I can provide a certificate of live birth but not a birth certificate 



On and On said:


> Of course it does Cyphy



Why does it matter?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah I am.
> 
> Does that really matter?



As sad as i am to say it, yes it does for many people. It seems to me that there are whites who don't understand the minorities situation in the first place in that there is a disconnect between how you perceive America and how we do. "Social disparity", "income disparity", "safety nets". Whatever you want to call it.  

Most conservatives are white, most minorities are liberals. Its not easy to figure out that there is a difference in thought. Its a southern style type of thinking that has never gone away.

What i'd like to talk about most in the regards to the serious race conversation going forward in this country, is why there is that difference of thought between Whites and Minorities


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2011)

I disagree Inu, his race really has nothing to do with it. It was just a fucking stupid thing state, which seems to be a trend he's going strong on since he started posting here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I disagree Inu, his race really has nothing to do with it. It was just a fucking stupid thing state, which seems to be a trend he's going strong on since he started posting here.



I wasn't referring to Cyphon's words themselves, but just the thought process that seems to always crop up


----------



## On and On (Apr 27, 2011)

As much as people, especially young people want to believe race isn't an issue, the fact of the matter is, it is, and it will always exist, and we dishonor everyone who fought to progress race relations in the world when we claim it doesn't.

I don't give a darn what race you are, but not everyone is on the same page as me. And as long as it's like that, race will exist. And seeing as how you can't kill an idea/concept, race will ALWAYS exist.

However how it's relevant to this conversation I am unaware, I just wanted to nag Cyphon


----------



## Bishop (Apr 27, 2011)

On and On said:


> As much as people, especially young people want to believe race isn't an issue, the fact of the matter is, it is, and it will always exist, and we dishonor everyone who fought to progress race relations in the world.
> 
> I don't give a darn what race you are, but not everyone is on the same page as me. And as long as it's like that, race will exist. And seeing as how you can't kill an idea/concept, race will ALWAYS exist.
> 
> However how it's relevant to this conversation I am unaware, I just wanted to nag Cyphon



Obvious that race matters, largely to the extent of your area and sphere of influence. Race might not matter to an individual personally, but it does to society as a whole.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wasn't referring to Cyphon's words themselves, but just the thought process that seems to always crop up



Well, generally speaking, race is a very sensitive subject, and people are quick to try and sweep it under the rug and act like nothing is going on. Unfortunately in many cases, they go overboard in their denial or get too defensive and incident related to it go on around them while they plug their ears and close their eyes on the issue, metaphorically speaking...  

I don't think this applies to the individual you were responding to though. I feel more than anything, it was just a fucking stupid statement from someone who clearly doesn't know his shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, generally speaking, race is a very sensitive subject, and people are quick to try and sweep it under the rug and act like nothing is going on. Unfortunately in many cases, they go overboard in their denial or get too defensive and things just get worse while they plug their ears and close their eyes on the issue, metaphorically speaking...



I agree with that  And that was mainly my frustration.



> I don't think this applies to the individual you were responding to though. I feel more than anything, it was just a fucking stupid statement from someone who clearly doesn't know his shit.



I'll take your word for it Seto, your less reactionary than myself


----------



## Bishop (Apr 27, 2011)

Seto and Inuh: Dangerous team


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I disagree Inu, his race really has nothing to do with it. It was just a fucking stupid thing state, which seems to be a trend he's going strong on since he started posting here.



More bashing because you have nothing good to post? Interesting to note you still haven't grown up at all. Must be fun being immature your entire life. 

And how was my point stupid? Why don't you actually point out the flaws? My guess is that you lack the intelligence to effectively do it but I will leave the ball in your court.



Inuhanyou said:


> I wasn't referring to Cyphon's words themselves, but just the thought process that seems to always crop up



I actually agree with what you were saying above. There does tend to be a disconnect but I still am not sure what that has to do with our specific conversation.

Everyone understands there is racism and that sort of thing but how does that apply to not thinking this Obama thing was racially motivated?



On and On said:


> However how it's relevant to this conversation I am unaware, I just wanted to nag Cyphon



Should have known


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> You can't say that one calling someone else's birth certificate into question after they release it is not based on an element of them supporting the notion of not being the same, of being different, foreign even.



But wasn't the big question about him potentially being Muslim? That isn't race related. Different? Yes. Racial? No. 

And I still go back to the fact that he is half white and he doesn't "act" black as some people would define it. 

Hell, I am not even denying that some people do target him because of his race but I don't think this specifically was all about that. 

Some people in here seem to misunderstand me or maybe it is intentional ignorance, but I am not what people make me out to be. I think they just hate that I don't agree with everything they say.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

Its about his color. It would never have mattered where he was in his youth be it Hawaii or Scandinavia if he was a white candidate.

Its all about his color, his scary sounding name(especially his middle name) and his supposed non adherence to "boy scouts and little league". And that is a racial AND cultural element.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm still saying WHO THE FUCK CARES!!

seriously the guy has been our president for 2 years leave him alone


----------



## Bishop (Apr 27, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I'm still saying WHO THE FUCK CARES!!
> 
> seriously the guy has been our president for 2 years leave him alone



This happens to every president: Harass him until 1 year after he's out of office, then focus on the good he did.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its about his color. It would never have mattered where he was in his youth be it Hawaii or Scandinavia if he was a white candidate.
> 
> Its all about his color, his scary sounding name(especially his middle name) and his supposed non adherence to "boy scouts and little league". And that is a racial AND cultural element.



I disagree. Every politician gets scrutinized and for Obama it is no different. He just gets scrutinized for what stands out about him. With Clinton he ended up with woman problems, Bush people called stupid and the devil etc...

Drawing Obama and his family like monkeys is racial/racist. Questioning his birth was not. It is about race because people want it to be about race because he is half black. It is a scare tactic to attempt to keep Obama safe from any form of scrutiny. The left plays that card all of the time. 

I agree with playing it when it is clearly something racist but I don't think it applies here.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Apr 27, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A lot of people still go by the "one-drop rule" you know. That and what's already been mentioned previously...





Hand Banana said:


> He refers to himself as black...unlike Tiger Woods. Fucking sellout trash. And that's what he gets for going white. Should of beat a bitch up like Mike Tyson, or Chris brown. Or OJ



Shame on both of you  There is no stupid one-drop rule. If you're half and half, and you're black, you're white too. There's none of that stupid ass crap. 

And Banana, so what if he doesn't refer to himself as black lol He doesn't necessarily have to


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2011)

A majority of african americans in this country have had atleast one white/native American/portugese ancestor in their time of being in this country, i've had many of those in my ancestral line. Its never been with me to be called a mutt.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 27, 2011)

He's an interracial person by law, but Black by societal rules. Tiger woods is presumed black now after that thing with his ex-wife...Oops, I meant Baby-mama.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 27, 2011)

Doesn't matter, look at peoples hearts not color.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 27, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Doesn't matter, look at peoples hearts not color.



Native American


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Apr 27, 2011)

Bishop said:


> He's an interracial person by law, but Black by societal rules. Tiger woods is presumed black now after that thing with his ex-wife...Oops, I meant Baby-mama.



Oh wow lol If he's black, he's white too


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 28, 2011)

38%, holy shit 

And that's the internet savvy crowd.


----------



## xpeed (Apr 28, 2011)

Some people in this country


----------



## Chloe (Apr 28, 2011)

Sadly it's still not gonna stop the accusations.
"It could be shopped"


----------



## On and On (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally we can put to bed the notion that this somehow settles the matter of his birth.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 28, 2011)

The only people who aren't going to be satisfied are the people who'd never be in the first place


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2011)

GrimaH said:


> 38%, holy shit
> 
> And that's the internet savvy crowd.



I bet you 10% of that 38% is pure trolling. 



On and On said:


> Finally we can put to bed the notion that this somehow settles the matter of his birth.



Tell that to your shit-kicker 55-year-old woman in Iowa.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2011)

You must feel like total fucking idiots eh trolls err birthers and GOP? 



You couldn't prove shit so now it's time to do us all a favor: sit down and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 28, 2011)

Only in America.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 28, 2011)

Mael said:


> Tell that to your shit-kicker 55-year-old woman in Iowa.


You mean the same Iowa that accepts gay marriage and voted for Obama in '08. Yeah, nice load of bullshit, Mael. 

To all the people who felt that Obama shouldn't have released it, he should of released it because these weren't just birthers who had doubt that he was born here, but normal everyday working Americans who had some doubt in Obama's birth place. In the end, this helps his campaign chances.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> You mean the same Iowa that accepts gay marriage and voted for Obama in '08. Yeah, nice load of bullshit, Mael.



You mean the same Iowa that features Clark Betts?





> One of Iowa's most fervent disbelievers in Obama's Hawaiian birth is Clark Betts of Des Moines.
> 
> "I just think it's a phony," said Betts, 69, of the latest birth certificate released by the White House.
> 
> ...





> *"According to the best information I have, he was born in Mombasa, Kenya," Betts said*



STFU, plox.

Gay marriage is also irrelevant.  Alabama could host it and still be the capital of the birther movement.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 28, 2011)

One person, whoop dee fucking doo, Mael


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2011)

Danchou said:


> Only in America.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> One person, whoop dee fucking doo, Mael



So what?  Iowa and a good chunk of the Midwest house larger birther movements.  You don't see campaign rallies in Iowa and Ohio with these old crows squawking over "Kenyan citizenship" back in 2008 and not make a better correlation.

Why whiteknight Iowa of all fucking places anyway?

And you're missing the point of random example.  Should I have said Oklahoma instead?

And one last thing, people.  Obama is bi-racial, not just black or just white.  BI-RACIAL, MEANING TWO.  This 1% rule is the most insecure bullshit I've seen since AZN.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I disagree. Every politician gets scrutinized and for Obama it is no different. He just gets scrutinized for what stands out about him. With Clinton he ended up with woman problems, Bush people called stupid and the devil etc...
> 
> Drawing Obama and his family like monkeys is racial/racist. Questioning his birth was not. It is about race because people want it to be about race because he is half black. It is a scare tactic to attempt to keep Obama safe from any form of scrutiny. The left plays that card all of the time.



This is different than Clinton being called a womanizer or Bush being called an idiot.  They're attacking Obama's legitimacy based on an argument that amounts to "he isn't really one of us".  This is a racial issue at its very core.

No one ever said Bush couldn't be president because he was an idiot (though many of us wished he wasn't) or that Clinton couldn't be president because he slept around.  They're saying they think Obama _can't_ be president and they have no proof to base it on other than that he has a foreign sounding name and dark skin.  That's all they have.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 28, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> No one ever said Bush couldn't be president because he was an idiot (though many of us wished he wasn't) *or that Clinton couldn't be president because he slept around.* They're saying they think Obama _can't_ be president and they have no proof to base it on other than that he has a foreign sounding name and dark skin. That's all they have.


 Er, actually, they did say that. There was a whole trial to impeach him and everything, remember?

It's pretty obvious that the birther movement stems from deep-seated xenophobia. Racism is part of that but Islamophobia is at work, too. There are also other hangers-on who are just looking for anything to disqualify him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2011)

saprobe said:


> Er, actually, they did say that. There was a whole trial to impeach him and everything, remember?



Wrong.  They weren't impeaching him because he slept around.  That's not an impeachable offense.  He could have been fucking women on the white house lawn and that's not an impeachable offense.

They were impeaching him for perjury.  He _lied_ under oath, which _is_ an impeachable offense.  If he had just looked them in the eye and said "yeah she blew me under my desk, what of it?" they couldn't have touched him.


----------



## stream (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh hey, the Texas politician who pushed a "birther" bill is not convinced:



> *Texas Pol Still Isn't Satisfied on Obama Birthplace
> *
> State Rep. Leo Berman, R-Tyler, has checked out the birth certificate President Barack Obama released this morning — and he's not satisfied.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2011)

stream said:


> Oh hey, the Texas politician who pushed a "birther" bill is not convinced:



Of course they're not "convinced".  That would mean giving up an easy political issue they can scream about to avoid real issues.

Honestly I don't think states should be allowed to each set different standards for federal elections.  For state elections sure but not federal elections.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2011)

This just in:

Rep. Berman has been diagnosed with Stage II Mental Retardation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

4,000,000,000x4,000,000,000px-facepalm.gif


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> 4,000,000,000x4,000,000,000px-facepalm.gif



Dude, it just happened.  You're going to have to accept that it will be in the news at least a little bit longer.

If this thread is still going in a week or two _then_ it'll be a bit much.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 28, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Wrong. They weren't impeaching him because he slept around. That's not an impeachable offense. He could have been fucking women on the white house lawn and that's not an impeachable offense.
> 
> They were impeaching him for perjury. He _lied_ under oath, which _is_ an impeachable offense. If he had just looked them in the eye and said "yeah she blew me under my desk, what of it?" they couldn't have touched him.


BS. That was the technicality they used to nail him. If the entire country wasn't b'aawwwwing over his BJ he wouldn't have been pushed to that point. Everyone in the country knew that the real issue at hand was his history of banging white trash bitches. The very fact that he had to make a statement about getting a BJ under oath is evidence of that fact.

There's is nothing particularly "impeachable" about perjury, either. The constitution cites "treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors". Perjury over a blowjob hardly fits that definition.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2011)

saprobe said:


> BS. That was the technicality they used to nail him. If the entire country wasn't b'aawwwwing over his BJ he wouldn't have been pushed to that point. Everyone in the country knew that the real issue at hand was his history of banging white trash bitches. The very fact that he had to make a statement about getting a BJ under oath is evidence of that fact.


 
That may have been the face the republicans put on it so they could try to get rid of Clinton because that's what they _wanted_ to do and the American people love drama, but the actual impeachment charges were for perjury and perjury alone.



saprobe said:


> There's is nothing particularly "impeachable" about perjury, either. The constitution cites "treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors". Perjury over a blowjob hardly fits that definition.



Perjury in the US is a felony so it definitely fits the bill of high crimes and misdemeanors.  If you are put under oath and knowingly lie its a serious offense that in the US can get you 5 years in prison.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 28, 2011)

Doubt will always remain, why didn't he do it from the beginning, pull it out and prove he's american like any proud american would do in an instant. The fact that he's waited this long and his own advisors told him not to is very suspicious.


----------



## Farih (Apr 28, 2011)

Donald Trump is proud


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Dude, it just happened.  You're going to have to accept that it will be in the news at least a little bit longer.
> 
> If this thread is still going in a week or two _then_ it'll be a bit much.



It was actually in response to the article about Representative Berman 

Though I still maintain that this should not be considered a newsworthy event in general.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 28, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That may have been the face the republicans put on it so they could try to get rid of Clinton because that's what they _wanted_ to do and the American people love drama, but the actual impeachment charges were for perjury and perjury alone.


Actually, there were four counts leveled against Clinton but the intent and effect of the witch hunt was counter to what you said. That is, they _were _telling Clinton he couldn't be president because he slept around. 



> Perjury in the US is a felony so it definitely fits the bill of high crimes and misdemeanors. If you are put under oath and knowingly lie its a serious offense that in the US can get you 5 years in prison.


A "high crime and misdemeanor" doesn't mean "felony". It's an abuse of high office or grave misconduct. The charges leveled by Starr et. al actually included a charge for obstruction of justice and one for abuse of power which are more akin to the intent of the Constitution.

But I apologize for all this OT stuff >:/


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Doubt will always remain, why didn't he do it from the beginning, pull it out and prove he's american like any proud american would do in an instant. The fact that he's waited this long and his own advisors told him not to is very suspicious.



I figured it was just common logic to not even have to dignify such stupidity with a response, that you can simply believe that someone is actually a US citizen without having to kick up this much fuss over what could also easily be veiled xenophobia.

Guess you proved me wrong.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 28, 2011)

I ask you: how can a black man--a black _muslim_ man--possibly be a US citizen? It boggles the mind how this man was even let into the fine country club that is the US political elite.


----------



## Evil (Apr 28, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Doubt will always remain, *why didn't he do it from the beginning, pull it out and prove he's american like any proud american would do in an instant.* The fact that he's waited this long and his own advisors told him not to is very suspicious.



Except that he did. 

Obama's COLB is a birth certificate and completely legal, it's consider prima facie evidence and it's the *only* document that Hawaii uses anymore since having everything computerized. If they wouldn't believe that a certified legal document from the state of Hawaii was telling the truth, why would they believe another one?


----------



## Bishop (Apr 28, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> I ask you: how can a black man--a black _muslim_ man--possibly be a US citizen? It boggles the mind how this man was even let into the fine country club that is the US political elite.



He's interracial(50/50), yes it does matter (So when a black person becomes president, it counts).

I totally agree with your second part- everyone knows politics is for Ivy League legacies only


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Apr 28, 2011)

Danchou said:


> Only in America.



Exactly



Dionysus said:


> I ask you: how can a black man--a black _muslim_ man--possibly be a US citizen? It boggles the mind how this man was even let into the fine country club that is the US political elite.



That isn't mind boggling at all. This is beyond idiotic.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ANOTHER THING if you look at the bottom of Obama's Certificate of Live Birth its stated as being documented on 4/25/2011 not when it should be when he was born so as far as I'm concerned he is an illegal citizen in  this country that has illegally taken The Office of the President of the United States of America and both he and his grandmother should be expelled from our Country right now.


ldestryoma


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 28, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They're attacking Obama's legitimacy based on an argument that amounts to "he isn't really one of us".  This is a racial issue at its very core..



I still don't see how race is playing a big role. 

1. He is half white.

2. People wonder if he is Muslim, not how black he is.


Like I said earlier, race probably does play a role in some people's minds but that isn't the _main_ driving force here. In fact, it is the left who is turning it into a racial thing like they do with a lot of stuff. It is a good defense mechanism because the majority of people don't like to be called racist so they will back down from a point (even if they had no racial motivation) just to avoid the scutiny. 

People are cowards and the left is smart by playing that card against them. It works. I mean look how easily most of the people in this thread jump on it and go "YEAH! THEY HATE HIM CUZ HE IS BLACK!". It shows the effectivesness and power behind using race as a tool. 

What saddens me about it is that is it just keeps stoking the idea of racism. I believe I mentioned earlier that there is enough racism in this world that we don't need to try to create more of it when it isn't there.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2011)

Any deeper, and you'll dig a hole straight to china.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I still don't see how race is playing a big role.
> 
> 1. He is half white.



And?  He is still the first brown man in the white house.



Cyphon said:


> 2. People wonder if he is Muslim, not how black he is.



Yeah, people wonder if he's muslim and are scared by that fact.  How is that not xenophobia and racism?



Cyphon said:


> Like I said earlier, race probably does play a role in some people's minds but that isn't the _main_ driving force here. In fact, it is the left who is turning it into a racial thing like they do with a lot of stuff. It is a good defense mechanism because the majority of people don't like to be called racist so they will back down from a point (even if they had no racial motivation) just to avoid the scutiny.
> 
> People are cowards and the left is smart by playing that card against them. It works. I mean look how easily most of the people in this thread jump on it and go "YEAH! THEY HATE HIM CUZ HE IS BLACK!". It shows the effectivesness and power behind using race as a tool.
> 
> What saddens me about it is that is it just keeps stoking the idea of racism. I believe I mentioned earlier that there is enough racism in this world that we don't need to try to create more of it when it isn't there.



I disagree.  If it wasn't the main driving force then we would have seen this kind of shit popping up under past presidents.  Not under the first black president.

Again the basis for attacking his _legitimacy_ to hold the office is based on an argument of "well you're not _really_ one of us, you're african".


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 28, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> And?  He is still the first brown man in the white house.



True but I don't see it as a major issue. He is half white and IIRC people perceive him as "acting" more white than black anyway. 



> Yeah, people wonder if he's muslim and are scared by that fact.  How is that not xenophobia and racism?



It is not racist because it is about his religion, not him being black. How is that not obvious?

IIRC Mitt Romney got backlash from people knowing he was Mormon back when he was running for pres. 



> I disagree.  If it wasn't the main driving force then we would have seen this kind of shit popping up under past presidents.  Not under the first black president.



People questioned McCain's legitamacy for president based on where he was born as well. There was a legal review and something with the senate IIRC.



> Again the basis for attacking his _legitimacy_ to hold the office is based on an argument of "well you're not _really_ one of us, you're african".



No. It is "you may not have been born here". The same thing that McCain had happen....More or less.

Like I said, nobody can deny race is on some people's minds, but I think it is stretching it here to think it is all about him being half black.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> It is not racist because it is about his religion, not him being black. How is that not obvious?



Racists rarely differentiate between religion and race viewing "muslims" and "arabs" as one and the same.



Cyphon said:


> IIRC Mitt Romney got backlash from people knowing he was Mormon back when he was running for pres.



Still xenophobia, and nowhere near this.



Cyphon said:


> People questioned McCain's legitamacy for president based on where he was born as well. There was a legal review and something with the senate IIRC.



They never question his legitimacy until after Obama's were questioned, and even then it was likely only done to appear "fair and balanced".



Cyphon said:


> No. It is *"you may not have been born here"*. The same thing that McCain had happen....More or less.



The difference between that and "you're not really one of us" being what exactly?



Cyphon said:


> Like I said, nobody can deny race is on some people's minds, but I think it is stretching it here to think it is all about him being half black.



I don't think anyone is saying its the _only_ drive behind this, its just the most prevalent force driving this.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 28, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Racists rarely differentiate between religion and race viewing "muslims" and "arabs" as one and the same.



Fair enough point. 



> Still xenophobia, and nowhere near this.



I dunno. Wasn't it a pretty big concern people had about him?



> They never question his legitimacy until after Obama's were questioned, and even then it was likely only done to appear "fair and balanced".



You could be right but it still happened. It happened to a white guy and a half black guy. I still don't see a big racial issue here.



> The difference between that and "you're not really one of us" being what exactly?



The way you word it puts a bad light on what may not really be that negative. Again, it comes from you making race the major issue....I think. As we discussed above McCain's birth was questioned as well and it was never "you're not really one of us". It was "legally you may not be allowed to be prez".



> I don't think anyone is saying its the _only_ drive behind this, its just the most prevalent force driving this.



The driving force is the Muslim thing and legality of it. Race would come third IMO. Anyway it is probably best we just agree to disagree. The Cafe seems to breed unnecessary ugliness and I prefer not to let it get to that. We made our points and it is probably time to move on.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2011)

Silly that he had to do this, but it was smart. Trump had completely droned out the budget debate with this nonsense.


----------



## Evil (Apr 28, 2011)

There is a difference between McCain and Obama. 

Obama was born in Hawaii, McCain was born on a military base in different country. There was an actual question as to whether or not he would be considered a Natural Born citizen. On top of that, it's over, no one questions it any longer, yet despite the fact that Obama has evidence, and witnesses claiming he was born in Hawaii, this is still an ongoing issue on the news.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Apr 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I still don't see how race is playing a big role.
> 
> 1. He is half white.
> 
> ...



Excellent points. People continue saying this is a racial issue, which to me is crap. I think it's just due to their uncertainty of his identity religous-wise. It's not him being black, 'cause he's also white.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 29, 2011)

I wouldn't blame it on race entirely. Rather I would put most the blame on the sad state that U.S. politics have devolved to. People will do _anything _to oppose the 'other' side. Clinton faced many of the same tactics employed on Obama today for the same reason.

It's sad people are caught up in these tactics in a time where U.S. is stagnant and unable to meet its commitments both on the national and international levels.  With the most recent figures slating a growth of only 1.8% (down from 3.1% in the final quarter 2010) within 20 years U.S. won't have the assets to adequately fund its social net, defense budget, additional R&D, foreign aid, education, or public projects to compete with nations such as Brazil, China, and India.

Wake up people. Obama is right, we don't have time for these silly games.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 29, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I dunno. Wasn't it a pretty big concern people had about him?



Again nowhere near what Obama was going through, and of the two Obama was the only one born actually in the United States.



Cyphon said:


> You could be right but it still happened. It happened to a white guy and a half black guy. I still don't see a big racial issue here.



If it only happened to the white guy to avoid being called racist and not out of actual concern then its still a racial issue.



Cyphon said:


> The way you word it puts a bad light on what may not really be that negative. Again, it comes from you making race the major issue....I think. As we discussed above McCain's birth was questioned as well and it was never "you're not really one of us". It was "legally you may not be allowed to be prez".



As Evil pointed out the place of McCains birth was actually IN a foreign country so there was legitimate reason to question _if_ that was an issue.  "The place you were born in isn't actually in the US.....does that count?".

With Obama they were accusing him of _lying_, hey were accusing him of _fraud_.  "You weren't really born here!!! You're an African!!! You were born in Africa!!!".

Those aren't really comparable.



Cyphon said:


> The driving force is the Muslim thing and legality of it. Race would come third IMO. Anyway it is probably best we just agree to disagree. The Cafe seems to breed unnecessary ugliness and I prefer not to let it get to that. We made our points and it is probably time to move on.



Fine, though as I said in the eyes of a racist muslim and race are the exact same thing.  So people being xenophobic about "he's a muslim" are the same people screaming about "he's an arab", they're just putting a different spin on it.



Chaotic Gangsta said:


> Excellent points. People continue saying this is a racial issue, which to me is crap. I think it's just due to their uncertainty of his identity religous-wise. It's not him being black, 'cause he's also white.



Lol you actually think a racist is going to look at him and say "well he's part white so he's ok"?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2011)

Tell me conservatives have no racist elements that use this issue to satisfy their racism and i will laugh


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2011)

From Steve Martin:


			
				@SteveMartinToGo said:
			
		

> Have found Donald Trump’s birth certificate. He was born in Hawaii, but before it was a state. This is getting complicated.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 29, 2011)

Donald Trump should provide proof that his wife is actually attracted to him.


----------



## Juno (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a very strong suspicion that if McCain were president now, no one would be making bones over the fact that he was born in Panama.

People claiming this isn't about race are deluding themselves.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2011)

Juno said:


> I have a very strong suspicion that if McCain were president now, no one would be making bones over the fact that he was born in Panama.
> 
> People claiming this isn't about race are deluding themselves.



Yep.  The very fact the POTUS is someone with international experience and the fact he's not your typical white WASP is something of note.  Lord knows I've seen the innate xenophobia in some states here.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Donald Trump should provide proof that his wife is actually attracted to him.



It's a known fact women are attracted to men with money. Nuff said.


----------



## Juno (Apr 29, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> It's a known fact women are attracted to men with money. Nuff said.



Is that a nickel I see in your pocket?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2011)

Juno said:


> Is that a nickel I see in your pocket?



No, I'm just happy you're here.


----------



## Altron (Apr 29, 2011)

lol my god people need to move on with this BS and worry about other things. USA is not in a position to keep harping on this issue.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2011)

I wonder what people are gonna say when we get a President of Mexican descent.?


----------



## Tkae (Apr 29, 2011)

Why'd it take him so long? 

CIA's involved in this, yes it is


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 29, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Again nowhere near what Obama was going through,



Obama was _asked_ to provide a birth certificate. McCain had a senate vote and bipartisan vote surrounding him.

How exactly is Obama going through more?



> *If* it only happened to the white guy to avoid being called racist and not out of actual concern then its still a racial issue.



Key word is in bold.



> Those aren't really comparable.



They are comparable as they essentially boil down to the same thing. Where was the person born and is he allowed to be president depending on the answer.

All of the other stuff if just fluff from people bringing race into it. Although there is the Muslim element some people fear.



> Fine, though as I said in the eyes of a racist muslim and race are the exact same thing.  So people being xenophobic about "he's a muslim" are the same people screaming about "he's an arab", they're just putting a different spin on it.



I agree but that is only under the assumption the people questioning it are actually racist which I don't believe (well, some may be). If it were a black candidate from their respective party I believe they probably wouldn't be questioning him. To me it is more political and such.


----------



## pikachuwei (Apr 29, 2011)

god it would be so awesome if Trump REALLY was a democrat Troll

imagine if he had become the Republican candidate and on the final showdown with Obama right before the final votes he reveals his trolling all along


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 29, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> I wonder what people are gonna say when we get a President of Mexican descent.?



White people will bomb this country before that happens and you know it.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Apr 30, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Again nowhere near what Obama was going through, and of the two Obama was the only one born actually in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, why not? lol


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2011)

Nesha said:


> White people will bomb this country before that happens and you know it.



God you're dumb.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2012)

So this issue is back up again


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> So this issue is back up again



You could have made a new thread


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2012)

There's 7 pages worth of birthers thread, didn't want to make another.


----------



## Mael (Sep 14, 2012)

The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ended their inquiry:


> UPDATE: Montgomery withdrew his objection Friday afternoon in response to public reaction, the Huffington Post reported, effectively ending the challenge. He told Huffington Post he had wanted to start a dialogue. "I have not been successful in that objective," he said. "Not in achieving a constructive dialogue."



There's nothing constructive about your inquiry, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2012)

Now show me his father birth certificate...


----------



## Mael (Sep 14, 2012)

^Which will do...?


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 14, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Fuck that shit. I'll believe it when they show a video of his actual birth, while a doctor is waving a US flag, while his dad is denouncing Islam. Show me that on video and then I'll believe it.



No there would have to be Barack Obama being birthed by his mother in the OP. His mom would have to be holding 2 forms of government ID, there would have to be like 4 or 5 of my buddy's there and Neil taking notes too for me to personally confirm it. A police officer, R. Kelly, and his Grandma to confirm it is her grandson.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 14, 2012)

Apparently there's an Arizona Secretary of State trying to do the same thing. I think that anyone who does things like that should be fired and tried for treason...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 14, 2012)

In _is_ interesting that these concerned citizens don't subject Romney to the same scrutiny.

I mean all Romney has released is his "Certificate of Live Birth" and we heard for 4 years about how those aren't legitimate, anyone can get them and the signify nothing.


----------



## Lord Glacial (Sep 14, 2012)

...this again...Why are they doing this? They have nothing to gain other than the fact that they prove to the rest of the country how bigoted they are.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Sep 14, 2012)

They're keeping this issue alive in an effort to win the moron vote? :S


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 14, 2012)

Tell a lie enough, and people believe it. There are people dumb enough to believe it, and they vote. And they are influential. And its a lot easier to win an election if your opponent has to fight stupid, baseless arguments before he can get his point across.


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Sep 14, 2012)

at this point it doesn't matter cause we are fucked no matter what happens.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 14, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> In _is_ interesting that these concerned citizens don't subject Romney to the same scrutiny.
> 
> I mean all Romney has released is his "Certificate of Live Birth" and we heard for 4 years about how those aren't legitimate, anyone can get them and the signify nothing.


That's because Romney's unquestionably one of "us"...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 14, 2012)

A Christian, white male that is over 35?


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 15, 2012)

Pics or it didn't hap- oh wait


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm puzzled why anyone would think an American woman would want her child to be born in any other country.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 15, 2012)

Using any possible way to make sure that Obama doesn't win by Romney and co. 

How shocking.


Hate how little the issues are going to matter in this election. It's just gonna be lowblows from both candidates till the people let their hatred for Obama put Romney in the White house.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread is from like, 2011. Why was this necro'd?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 15, 2012)

Cause the birther issue was brought up yet again by republican secretaries of state. So its an issue again...


----------



## drache (Sep 15, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm puzzled why anyone would think an American woman would want her child to be born in any other country.


 
i'm puzzled why the GOP can't admit that the black man with a funny name who was convincely elected president is an american citizen


----------

